# Hand-lined AJ's



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

My younger brother, Mark,just came in from offshore this morning, and sent me this pic. He and some of the guys on the rig were handlining AJ's from the platform during the recent hitch.

They had one small rod/reel combo that they used to catchbait, theythen used thelive bait onhand lines to catch several nice AJ's and a couple big grouper. He didn't have any pics of the grouper.


----------



## Bub (Oct 7, 2007)

thats pretty cool. i bet they see some crazy stuff out there


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice AJ's and on a hand line at that.:banghead


----------

